# Something you only do for your SO



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I was cleaning up today and shaving when I reached for some aftershave or cologne. I stopped because I am over 1300 miles away from my wife and she couldn't enjoy it.

She is a fragrance type of lady and loves the way I smell and really loves me with cologne.

I never wear cologne unless she can benefit from it.

It is something I only do for her.

What are some things that are done only for your spouse or SO?

Obviously I am talking about non sexual stuff.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Take her sh*t.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

richie33 said:


> Take her sh*t.


LOL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

I sneak vegetables in stuff I know he'll eat!


----------



## that.girl (Aug 27, 2014)

I watch anime about giant fighting robots.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

richie33 said:


> Take her sh*t.


Haha!

I'm a simple, plain Jane. So, I don't really dress up outside of my jeans/short/tennis shoes/flip flops. I don't do anything special with my hair except flat iron it so it doesn't look like a frizz fest. When H is gone, that is. 

So, when H is home from deployments I take time to go get pedicures, manicures, purchase new outfits, and new lingerie. I get my hair cut frequently and make sure to color it to keep it vibrant. I basically transform into a girly-girl while he is home. For example, tomorrow I have both a hair appt for color and cut AND a nail appointment for pedi and mani so I can have my Christmas nail art done. If H were on a deployment...I seriously wouldn't waste the time or money. 

If it were up to me, I would live in yoga pants and sports bras for the rest of my life. I would only cut my hair when it reached my butt, and most certainly wouldn't be dancing around in expensive lingerie that hits the floor 5 minutes after I put it on.

It's so expensive to be a girl! Gah! But H likes that kind of stuff...so I do it.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

that.girl said:


> I watch anime about giant fighting robots.


I sooo wish my wife would do this. She can't stand most anime but I can get her to watch the funnier stuff.


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> I sooo wish my wife would do this. She can't stand most anime but I can get her to watch the funnier stuff.


What is Catbus?

I'm seeing that everywhere...


----------



## that.girl (Aug 27, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> I sooo wish my wife would do this. She can't stand most anime but I can get her to watch the funnier stuff.


If you like space anime, try Nadesico.
Space fighting for the guys, strong female characters and love stories for the girls. It's a win-win.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

that.girl said:


> If you like space anime, try Nadesico.
> Space fighting for the guys, strong female characters and love stories for the girls. It's a win-win.


I'll give it a try. Thanks! I am always on the lookout for good anime.

Revamped, have not heard of Catbus yet but now I am curious.

staarz21, nothing wrong with yoga [pants!


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Watch Downton Abbey.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

that.girl said:


> If you like space anime, try Nadesico.
> Space fighting for the guys, strong female characters and love stories for the girls. It's a win-win.


Just found it. Going to watch it tonight with some beer and munchies.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Love this thread. It's sweet. 

I make his favorite, even though I couldn't care less: turtle cheesecake.


----------



## Thebes (Apr 10, 2013)

I use to try to take care of things around the house, mow the lawn, help his parents, so he could enjoy his weekends when he was off. I think I did too much for him, now I'm waiting for mine which I'm not getting. So now I do as little as possible for him.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Cognitive Behavioral Therapy


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

Rub his feet. I don't like feet and outside of my kids when they were/are little, don't want to touch them; but his I don't mind.

Save the most or biggest pieces of food at meal times. 

Certain clothing choices, I keep him in mind when I buy or wear certain outfits/clothes. There are also certain items that are more on the sexy or revealing side that I only wear in his company. I.e) would wear out on date night but not a GNO. Even certain PJs (not lingerie) but higher cut pj shorts I wouldn't wear on a sleepover at his parents or the cottage but would at home.

Not that I - but *how* I wear my make-up. I keep his tastes in mind when I put it on. When I wear it, being attractive to him is important to me.

Pack a surprise lunch and leave it in his car before he leaves for work.


----------



## Justus3 (Oct 18, 2014)

Wow, I do a lot of things but here are a few. I always make sure to send him a message during the day while we are both busy at work, just to say how much I love him & how sexy & awesome he is. I go watch him play hockey even though I'm the only woman in the arena lol it's something he loves doing & I enjoy watching him. I give him body rubs while cuddling watching tv. Whenever he is practicing his guitar, if I am home I sit in the room with him and listen or sing along. I love his company. I really make it a top priority to value what is important to him & share along in his joys. I also smile a lot at him & give him a look like he is the only one in the world. He smiles back giving me the same look


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

I had to start washing my hair in the evening and in the morning, as he has bad allergies, and apparently my hair would sneak some pollen to bed


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

I do all the thinking about sex so she doesn't have to.


----------



## Me'N'My'Girl (Jan 10, 2010)

that.girl said:


> I watch anime about giant fighting robots.


I love it! Wish my husband would make an effort and watch it with me


----------



## sexy (Jul 29, 2012)

Give thumbs up to his lighting projects


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Pick out her clothes and dress her when she's ready to go outside looking like a crazy cat lady.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Maybe it's bad, but I can't really think of anything. We share a lot of the same likes/dislikes, so things I do 'for him' are also for me in a way, too. I don't have to do a whole lot of extras to keep him happy.


----------



## Want2babettrme (May 17, 2013)

My wife makes sure to inform me of all my mental health issues and what I and my therapist and shrink are doing wrong. And she gave me Trich in our first year of marriage. It's only taken me 27 years to connect the dots on that. I put her up on a very tall pedestal. 


I brought her coffee and cereal to her in bed every morning. Oh, and I provided the only source of income to support her and our children 21 of the last 22 years.


----------



## MysticTeenager (Aug 13, 2013)

Shave my legs! 

I have naturally super straight hair and my husband loves messy curls so I like to curl my hair almost everyday for him.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Maybe just little things like he said to me the other day he had a craving for 'Nana sweets' aka hard-boiled candy type things that might be associated with an elderly grandmother. The following day while I was out, I picked up a tin of Sour Cherry travel drops complete in little round, gold tin. Came home and told him I'd gotten him some Nana sweets ...he loved them! I don't buy Nana sweets for just anyone! Heck I barely knew what they were. 

I'm having trouble thinking of things right now. I don't drink coffee and we don't have it at home - so for him, I'll go to the local cafe to pick him up a latte. But that's not just for him, as this morning we had a plumber out and I offered to get him one too. And came back with two coffees.


----------

